# Brick Smoker



## jimbosix (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm wanting to build a brick smoker for my grilling area, and would like some input. Any pictures or tips would be awesome. I'm still new at smoking, and would like to get this right the first time.....

Thanks


----------



## teeotee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Jimbo welcome to the smf. You may want to go by roll call and formally introduce yourself. 

Here is a link to one kind of brick smoker. 

http://www.ibiblio.org/lineback/bbq/sid.htm

I have something similar in mind and i'm looking at starting construction once spring finally arrives in Iowa.


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 2, 2008)

That will give you about a month before the next winter, so you better hurry........:)


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 2, 2008)

I bought a book from Home Depot about building brick smokers. Its interesting but not what I was hoping for.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 2, 2008)

Goose ..... you're not too wrong there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

I've been looking around for plans too and all i can find are plans to make a built in gas grill. 
I have done some of my own cad drawings just to try and work out some of the problems ahead of time. 
My plans have changed somewhat because the wife wants a stone outdoor fireplace and since field rock is in abundance around here that is going to be my main material. The smoker is going to be attached to it so i can either preburn in the fireplace or use charcoal. I have everything in my head how i want to do it but can't seem to get it onto paper too well. Just need to start building and will design on the fly.

Whenever this project does start i will be doing lots of pics.

This is a link WD posted. Real interesting reading on airflow patterns through a firebox. Might help out a bit on that part of the design. http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-firebox.htm


----------



## teeotee (Apr 2, 2008)

Jimbo here's some other links to check out

http://www.richsterling.com/thumbnails.php?album=3

http://www.code-electrical.com/barbecue.html


----------



## walking dude (Apr 2, 2008)

welcome jimbo.............You need to stop by rollcall, introduce yourself, tell us abit bout yourself.........type of smoker you have.........smoking experience, etc.

also........sign up for Jeff's FREE 5-day ecourse

once again welcome


----------

